# System Message (rpt) - It's coming. Are you ready?



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

They enjoyed it so much they sent it out again. This time it has a 2 week expiration time.


> Subject: It's coming. Are you ready?
> From: The TiVo Team
> Date: Fri 11th Mar 2011
> Expire: Fri 25th Mar 2011
> ...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

spitfires said:


> They enjoyed it so much they sent it outagain


And you've also told us about it again. I therefore assume you must like it too?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> And you've also told us about it again. I therefore assume you must like it too?


Carl 
your post says nothing other than you want to start a flame war with Spitfires.

At least he is raising a valid point on a forum that you no longer have any interest in as you have not been a S1 user for some while


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

And this "valid point" is nothing that hasn't been discussed at length the last time this message appeared. So why bring it up again? It's just covering old gound! And why not re-use the other thread?


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

cwaring said:


> And this "valid point" is nothing that hasn't been discussed at length the last time this message appeared. So why bring it up again? It's just covering old gound! And why not re-use the other thread?


One is tempted to ask why _you_ have brought it up again - you could just do what most would do and ignore the thread.

Not everyone reading this forum has an active S1 TiVo so for some knowing the content of the latest System Messages could be useful information, even if they don't have anything to add to the discussion.


----------



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

cwaring said:


> And why not re-use the other thread?


The other thread was locked after the, what is becoming the norm, pissing contest.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh right.


Trinitron said:


> One is tempted to ask why _you_ have brought it up again...


One could be, if one wanted to look like an idiot as it was spitfires who _actually_ brought the subject up again. And, presumably, will do every time such a message appears. 



> ..you could just do what most would do and ignore the thread.


Yeah. Where's the fun in that though 

(Please note the heavy sarcasm and not-at-all-serious nature of the above comment. Well, it seems I have to point these things out otherwise people think I'm being serious; like they don't know what a smiley is!)


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> One could be, if one wanted to look like an idiot


Carl, you could start a fight in an empty room the way you respond in every thread with your bristly comments at the moment.

This forum isn't a bi-lateral conversation between you and everyone else. It's OK not to reply to everything you read.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Oh right.
> 
> One could be, if one wanted to look like an idiot
> 
> ...


It was a new message so why shouldn't he post it ???


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay, yeah.. whatever. I'm sure you'll all look forward to the next thread he starts when the next message appears 

Here you go. Now you can _really_ obsess about it 

http://timeanddate.com/counters/cus...month=06&year=2011&hour=00&min=00&sec=00&p0=0


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm afraid you'll have to get used to the messages, I was told they will be sending them out regularly until June


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Okay, yeah.. whatever.
> http://timeanddate.com/counters/cus...month=06&year=2011&hour=00&min=00&sec=00&p0=0


Carl

over the years some of your posts have been helpful at times but I personally cannot see your reasoning and change of style of posting in recent times.
Unless of course losing your beloved S1 has hurt you 

I have never before used the ignore facility on this forum for anyone but that time maybe coming soon.

I am not out to offend but try and be what you were on the forum


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

cwaring said:


> And why not re-use the other thread?


As others have pointed out - I tried but the original thread was locked.

Since this is the only communication we are getting from TiVo Inc I think it is important that people on this forum (which is (sometimes) about discussing the UK S1 TiVo) are aware of it, including those who no longer have a TiVo plugged in but nonetheless want to be kept up to speed with all things TiVo. i.e. people such as yourself, cwaring.

p.s. If my posts annoy you that much then *please* feel free to killfile me.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

I find his [email protected] wearing so thin that I will again suggest that a taxi for Mr Waring is in order.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

alextegg said:


> I find his [email protected] wearing so thin that I will again suggest that a taxi for Mr Waring is in order.


Your reference to taxis every time he posts isn't that far removed. I still don't have a clue what you are on about. 

(PS That's what got the original thread closed if I recall correctly)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Carl, you could start a fight in an empty room the way you respond in every thread with your bristly comments at the moment.


I am interested to note that even you should be inclined to express such a view TCM2007.

Unfortunately the member to whom you refer would appear to have a genuine difficulty in understanding why forum members who are shortly to have official Tivo service taken away from them with no replacement option are rather upset with Tivo and/or Virgin and want to make clear the nature of that discontent in the forum. It does not seem to occur to the said member that just letting those other members have their say without springing to Virgin and Tivo's immediate defence on each occasion might be the most prudent course of action.

I suppose to some extent the said member always has been an ardent Virgin loyalist but no one actually minded about that when continued use of Tivo was not a Virgin Media only event. But now that only those in Virgin land can have any official Tivo service it does become a little hard to tolerate the constantly unswerving support for their every action from the said member.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

I know that as one of the people who take offence to Carl's incessantly pedantic and irritating multi-quoting and pointless posting style do so because of the general tone and content of his posts, not his Virgin-fan-boy status specifically.

I suspect I am not the only one.


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

do you think there is a hack to change the message to a nice one


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Easy to write!


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Let's do that in the new epg - let's send out a 'nice' message once a week 

Even better if we address it _personally_ - now that would really freak people out! 

"Your TiVo is Watching You..."


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

go for it  please


TCM2007 said:


> Easy to write!


----------

